# Invisible Cursor



## Dillinger (Jan 7, 2008)

Im addicted, Dammit

http://addictordie.com/games/cursorinvisible.php?fullscreen=1


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

I'm rubbish!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

15 and i give up.

This is a computer throwing game lol


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i got 21 :lol: then gave up because i cant do it again


----------

